# Post pictures of sleepy buns!



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 12, 2020)

Post pictures of your cute sleepy bunnies here!


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 12, 2020)

That beige/orange/cream isn't mine, it's a mum to some kits my aunt's relative has. Most pics are of Lümi since he allows himself to be caught on cams more often.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Dec 16, 2020)

Your buns are so cute!! Here is my bunny patches


----------



## AVIE (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Mac189 (Dec 17, 2020)

Willa is a total slug and tends to sleep in hilarious positions. I have yet to be presented with evidence that Fox actually sleeps, he seems to only rest before being overcome with the fact that he is lightning trapped in a rabbit suit.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 18, 2020)

Lümi has adapted a habit of resting his lil' schnozz on his toilet's edge. It's so cute!
(It's probably to help him with his breathing, not entirely sure. We finally got his antibiotics so we're waiting for recovery)


----------



## AVIE (Dec 18, 2020)

@Catlyn that picture is adorable/hilarious. You made my day!


----------



## JBun (Dec 19, 2020)

Snuggling baby siblings.




All grown up and still loving to snuggle together.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 19, 2020)

JBun said:


> Snuggling baby siblings.
> 
> View attachment 52296
> 
> ...



They're so cute!!!


----------



## Lulubooboo (Dec 19, 2020)

My ( usually ) sweet little sleepy girl! I kept telling the dog no, but she wanted to cuddle Lu, and Lu didn't seem to mind


----------



## AVIE (Dec 19, 2020)

@Lulubooboo I absolutely love the name Lulubooboo!


----------



## Lulubooboo (Dec 19, 2020)

AVIE said:


> @Lulubooboo I absolutely love the name Lulubooboo!


Thanks! It used to be her nickname. Now I call her Foof. She is really fluffy


----------



## TheresaR (Dec 20, 2020)

Bandit often scares me when he sleeps like this- I can’t tell if he is alive or... well, you get it!


----------



## Pinkybunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Sonny as a baby


----------



## 2Bunns (Dec 20, 2020)

This was a few years back but still think its such a good photo, i call it resting mischief coz Nugget is dreaming of what trouble he will be causing.


----------



## K1marie (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## HalaBuns (Dec 20, 2020)

Kiki Queen of Flops


----------



## HalaBuns (Dec 20, 2020)

Also have to share her grumpy judgement face when I get in at 3am and turn the light on to get in bed. I fear for my life.


----------



## Helix5 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hehe a very sleepy bun


----------



## Lulubooboo (Dec 20, 2020)

HalaBuns said:


> Also have to share her grumpy judgement face when I get in at 3am and turn the light on to get in bed. I fear for my life.View attachment 52326
> View attachment 52327


My bun looked at me like that last night when I got up to feed her at 1 am


----------



## Rhiannon55 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## AVIE (Dec 21, 2020)

Rhiannon55 said:


> View attachment 52337


Sweet little tail!


----------



## Haru the Lionhead (Dec 21, 2020)

Every time haru flops I would run as fast as I can to take some photos, she would wake up before I turn on the camera and I would tell her to go back to sleep so i can take a picture.. I don’t know if she understands what I’m saying or if she’s so tired and doesn’t care, but she would always drop her head back and continue to sleep


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 21, 2020)

Tatahas said:


> Every time haru flops I would run as fast as I can to take some photos, she would wake up before I turn on the camera and I would tell her to go back to sleep so i can take a picture.. I don’t know if she understands what I’m saying or if she’s so tired and doesn’t care, but she would always drop her head back and continue to sleep
> View attachment 52356



That is so precious!!!


----------



## Haru the Lionhead (Dec 21, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> That is so precious!!!


It is, but it’s also sad.. every time she flops I can clearly see gas bubbles moving, hopefully she’ll get better soon


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 21, 2020)

Tatahas said:


> It is, but it’s also sad.. every time she flops I can clearly see gas bubbles moving, hopefully she’ll get better soon



Oh no! I hope she gets better soon! Let me know when she does!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Dec 25, 2020)

Theo was so sleepy today!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 25, 2020)

I present to you my Avatar Nikki (Bunnicula), Queen of the sleeping rabbits--on her back, 4 legs in the air and her tongue slightly protruding--she was a very strange one and could sleep anywhere, at anytime.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 26, 2020)

Harvey snoozing in her mermaid blanket. Since being locked up all year I’ve made so many daft things just to keep busy. It’s been really fun! This is just a little blanket, triangle shaped using Dragon Scale Stitch and of course a tail on the end.


----------



## NYAngela (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Orrin (Dec 27, 2020)

When Pat, our rescued cottontail, relaxes, he relaxes totally!


----------



## Lulubooboo (Dec 27, 2020)

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Harvey snoozing in her mermaid blanket. Since being locked up all year I’ve made so many daft things just to keep busy. It’s been really fun! This is just a little blanket, triangle shaped using Dragon Scale Stitch and of course a tail on the end.


That's an amazing blanket!! Great job!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 27, 2020)

ahhhhhhhhh! So cute!!!!! I love every picture on here!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 27, 2020)

@Mei I would love to see your sleepy buns! If you have pictures!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 28, 2020)

Dead Bunny Floppin’!


----------



## Mei (Dec 28, 2020)

There's yuki taking a nap with me yesterday (ignore my swollen fingers I did too much cleaning yesterday) and snowy flopped on his side and it scared me to death but he still looks adorable


----------



## Bunny Pumi (Jan 1, 2021)

Pumi always sleeping like a log


----------

